# Problem



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)

This popped up overnight on one of my seedlings.







Is it nutrient burn?


----------



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)

The only changes to scenario are. It was moved to days ago into a new tent with different light. And I just trimmed it last night.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)

The guy I got some clones from insist that’s my water. I am using tapwater that I put bubble stones in and let sit for 24 hours before use.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

R U adjusting PH to 6.5 or close


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

You could also have chloramine in your tap water 
They unlike chlorine do not dissipate with bubbling


----------



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)

Always 6.5.
Blue lab ph pen.

Last feed was 3 days ago


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

How to Remove Chloramine from Water (2022 Ultimate Guide)
					

Chloramine is added to municipal water as a disinfectant and can be found in trace amounts at an increasing rate. Learn how to remove chloramine from water.




					waterfilterguru.com


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Always 6.5.
> Blue lab ph pen.
> 
> Last feed was 3 days ago


I have a blue lab also I have to Calibrate it every time I use it
Have you checked yours lately


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

Roster, what about your cal/mag......looks like a calcium prob


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

pute said:


> Roster, what about your cal/mag......looks like a calcium prob


I was afraid you would call me on it
But yes I call not see the leafs clearly with the blurple lighting


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

OK let use ask Air are you using Cal.Mag in feed water?
I use 5ml per gal  in soil myself, I believe Pute uses 7ml /gal but hydro 
Correct sir?


----------



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)

I use cal mag every other feeding.

Feed,water,feed with cal mag,water repeat


----------



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)

Been a about a week since I checked calibration. Will do that and post a pic under regular light shortly


----------



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)

Outside pics.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)

Ph pen still right on


----------



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK let use ask Air are you using Cal.Mag in feed water?
> I use 5ml per gal  in soil myself, I believe Pute uses 7ml /gal but hydro
> Correct sir?


No I am all soil now.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

Now that I see the whole plant it sure is droopy.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

back to cal/mag....are you using it?  Looks like over watering as well.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

Agree with Pute ^^^^ looks like you are keeping the roots too wet and never give the soil a chance to dry to allow oxygen to the plants roots. If so like it dry until the plant feels lighter almst as if it is only the original weight of just the soil almost dry.
Then next water , should be ever 3-5 days on smaller plants , unless you have temps over 80 degs then that could cause more rapid water use.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 5, 2021)

You don't want root rot (from over watering) roots rot and die
Thus killing the plant eventually


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Always 6.5.
> Blue lab ph pen.
> 
> Last feed was 3 days ago


For about 150 get that RO machine big sur or pute recommended on Ebay, IF its the water. (I have an RO inquiry thread here somewhere.)  I get a look like that if PH or Cal Mag is needed.  Sometimes both as PH can prevent uptake, but sounds like PH is on.  Too wet could be it, as suggested above, and all else may still measure correctly?


----------



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)

Bubba said:


> For about 150 get that RO machine big sur or pute recommended on Ebay, IF its the water. (I have an RO inquiry thread here somewhere.)  I get a look like that if PH or Cal Mag is needed.  Sometimes both as PH can prevent uptake, but sounds like PH is on.  Too wet could be it, as suggested above, and all else may still measure correctly?


Pretty dry at the moment. In a 3 gallon pot about half full. Water schedule seems to be abut every 3 days. When pots are light I either water or feed again.

Using cal mag every other feeding @ 1 tsp per gallon.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)

I planned on repotting all those tonight into 5 gal pots. I will get distilled water for now.

Should I add some cal mag to water  in soil? My soil already has nutes as well.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)

Also if I am just watering with no feed on a regular schedule with either ro or distilled should I be adding cal mag?


----------



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)

pute said:


> back to cal/mag....are you using it?  Looks like over watering as well.


Yea cal mag but maybe not enough?

Only like once a week.


----------



## pute (Aug 5, 2021)

7 1/2 mil gal twice a week for me. (1 1/2 tsp)   Right up until 30 days from harvest in both veg and flower.  30 days out stop it and the smoke will be much smoother and cooler on the back of the throat.  You can take a bigger hit as well....if you are still inclined to do so.  (not me)


----------



## Airbone (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks guys lights just turned.
She is standing up a little better.





Just put in bigger pot and roots were packed!. Soil dry though.

Maybe the issue?


----------



## gmo (Aug 5, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2021)

Yep too much water, pull that dead roots area out before re potting
You still have plenty of healthy roots to save her .
Don't go ripping the whole root ball apart just the base part where it looks dead


----------



## Airbone (Aug 6, 2021)

got a couple battle scars but I think it will pull through.
Thanks again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2021)

@Airbone 
A new avatar for you


----------



## Airbone (Aug 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @Airbone
> A new avatar for you
> View attachment 276631


Love it!


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You could also have chloramine in your tap water
> They unlike chlorine do not dissipate with bubbling


Yup chloramine, also just curious for myself what does your tap water Ph at and temp?


----------



## Airbone (Aug 8, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Yup chloramine, also just curious for myself what does your tap water Ph at and temp?


Tap water was 7.3 ph before adjusting.
1.9 ec and around 300 ppm.
Looked good but I switched to be safe.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 8, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Tap water was 7.3 ph before adjusting.
> 1.9 ec and around 300 ppm.
> Looked good but I switched to be safe.


Temp was around 78


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 8, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Tap water was 7.3 ph before adjusting.
> 1.9 ec and around 300 ppm.
> Looked good but I switched to be safe.


Thank you


Airbone said:


> Temp was around 78


Sorry I took long getting back to you. I think your soil needs to drain better and if your not in bags you should repot into bags. I grow outside and use about 40 gallons of water a day which I get from my tap. I found the best bang for the buck was from Hydro Logic's small boy with the upgrade KDF filer that removes chlorine and chloramine also other sediments smallBoy™ Dechlorinator System with Upgraded KDF85/Catalytic Carbon Fi (hydrologicsystems.com) Now these folks don't profess to say they get it all but I haven't had a problem yet and my plants are doing great. Another note just looking at my sediment filter I want to filter my house now BC that thing is just ugly, now I know why folks get kidney stones. Hope that helps sir. Oh my Ph was 10.4 in April and that's like taking a tums every time you drink a glass of water.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m using all fiber pots now.
Thanks for the info I am definitely going to invest into some good water filtration. For now it’s distilled from Walmart lol.


----------

